# DotShell



## Willi (26/11/19)

So as I was just watching some reviews there was this little thing that caught my eye at the atmizoo stand.



A vapeshell made for the dotaio.
Might be interesting what it would be like on the little device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/11/19)

Willi said:


> So as I was just watching some reviews there was this little thing that caught my eye at the atmizoo stand.
> View attachment 183694
> 
> 
> ...


I see their products still come in the Silver tins. Nice spot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willi (26/11/19)

Timwis said:


> I see their products still come in the Silver tins. Nice spot!


Think that is the tripod only tho


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/19)

Willi said:


> Think that is the tripod only tho



Nope they have one called the DOTAIO as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (26/11/19)

Willi said:


> Think that is the tripod only tho


I mean i had a couple of their atty's from a couple of years ago and they came in the same style tins, i think one might of been called the wave or wake (something like that @Rob Fisher may remember) not sure where they are but i have them somewhere!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willi (26/11/19)

Timwis said:


> I see their products still come in the Silver tins. Nice spot!


I will agree because I have not see it, I am just going of the screen shot. My vapeshell came in a box (not tin) why I assumed that. 
But it seems interesting enough for me to check it out


----------



## Timwis (26/11/19)

Yes found it, called the wave and comes in the same tin packaging. also got the Ultem kit for it!


----------



## Willi (6/1/20)

seems like a winner for the mtl peeps

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Willi (6/1/20)

Seems there is some direct lung without an insert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/21)

Bazinga! The Gold DotShell arrived today!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (2/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! The Gold DotShell arrived today!
> View attachment 236158


Skipper, any chance u have the airflow insert pack for the dotshell, I know the airflow pins are mainly for mtl so it wouldn't be to ur liking and I could optimistic buy them from you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (2/8/21)

Jengz said:


> Skipper, any chance u have the airflow insert pack for the dotshell, I know the airflow pins are mainly for mtl so it wouldn't be to ur liking and I could optimistic buy them from you?



DotNo ekse Dibsy, DotNo 

Just kidding - hope you come right

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/21)

Jengz said:


> Skipper, any chance u have the airflow insert pack for the dotshell, I know the airflow pins are mainly for mtl so it wouldn't be to ur liking and I could optimistic buy them from you?



Sorry @Jengz they only sent me the one airflow pin for DL and spare screws... no airflow pack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (2/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @Jengz they only sent me the one airflow pin for DL and spare screws... no airflow pack.
> View attachment 236167


Ah thanks for the response, I'll carry on the hunt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

